# Your Best Time to Play



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Just curious to know when most people find time to play, whether it's in the evening, morning or whatever and if that time is your "best" time.
The majority of my playing time is in the evenings during the week where I tend to feel more focused and then randomly on the weekends when I can fit it in. 
Of course I also get what I call bonus time when I'm up at 3:00 am 'cause I couldn't sleep, which happens at least once a week.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When my wife isn't home.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

These days, it is usually after 9pm (when I do anything not work or family related). I usually try to wrap it up by midnight so I get at least 6 hours sleep, but if the juices are flowing and the inspiration is strong I might be up as late as 2am. I HIGHLY regret it the next day though...

Also, it's in my office/studio with headphones. I almost never get to crank it up out loud and play anymore.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Anytime I can, really. I get breaks mid morning and mid afternoon that work well for me. Some evenings a band practice is scheduled. My schedule is pretty messy so I take time off throughout the day to practice, do chores, surf.

The best time for me is when I'm at the family cottage (shared with siblings and other family) alone, well rested, stress free, and uninterrupted.

In a perfect world I would schedule 3 or 4 solid hours every day. Wishful thinking.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I try to play when I have a break from teaching lessons - lately not so much. I try to practice when I'm the only one in the house, but I'll review the stuff I know when the family is home. I play the most when I'm away camping - no interweb (and therefore no GC!) to waste my time with.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I find I practice best in the morning but I play my best in the evening.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Mooh said:


> In a perfect world I would schedule 3 or 4 solid hours every day.


Agreed.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

About the only time I get to play is my weekly open mic night that I play in the house band for. That is my practice, and performance, most of the time. I get a good acoustic jam in every few weekends thought, at camp parties and the like.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Mornings


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Working on equipment and tones/testing/being really loud - usually in the middle of the day or just into dinner time.

Actual playing for the sake of playing and not doing 'tone work', evenings. Often in front of the TV, multi-tasking and playing electric unplugged - since I know the tones were sorted out already and I don't need to hear it.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think I have a time where I tend to play better than another, but I'm 100% behind Budda in his comment ;-).

For singing, because I work in a profession where I have to speak quite a bit (and loudly), mid morning, when I have a chance, is when I concentrate my vocal recording now - singing at night is getting rougher.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Whenever she goes out shopping or to the library.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Maybe I'm one of the lucky few but I don't need to concern myself with whether my wife is home or not. She has no issue with me playing and encourages it. It does help to have a dedicated space & I don't play terribly loud.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

LanceT said:


> Maybe I'm one of the lucky few but I don't need to concern myself with whether my wife is home or not. She has no issue with me playing and encourages it. It does help to have a dedicated space & I don't play terribly loud.


I have a dedicated space, but sound travels. Sadly the inspiration to play is usually when she's curled up on the couch watching a show. 

She likes that I play, she supports that I'm in a band, but when she wants her down time she wants her down time.

I keep telling her to get back into playing trumpet, still no luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Budda said:


> I keep telling her to get back into playing trumpet, still no luck


She needs the right inspiration?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

For practice I use any of the many guitar software there is, all I need is a clean, a metronome and/or a drum machine. Never had a complain from the wife


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> When my wife isn't home.


It's funny...I think I play better when I'm upsetting her or just as she's telling me to stop cuz my son's going to bed.

I'm not certain, but I think I may be an asshole, ha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

Naw, you're just a prick.
Hence the dick jokes.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I'm not certain, but I think I may be an asshole, ha.





laristotle said:


> Naw, you're just a prick.
> Hence the dick jokes.


Perhaps a poll is in order?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Perhaps a poll is in order?


No poll please.

Take solace in the fact that I'm on almost everyone's ignore list. I think you, larry, greco, budda, chitmo, and diablo are the only ones who can see me anyway - and I already know you guys think I'm a dick , ha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

adcandour said:


> I already know you guys think I'm a dick , ha.


Only when you don't take your ball cap off indoors.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Only when you don't take your ball cap off indoors.


Excuse me while I go dig up my Al Bundy not amused gif...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Excuse me while I go dig up my Al Bundy not amused gif...


allow me


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

adcandour said:


> No poll please.
> 
> Take solace in the fact that I'm on almost everyone's ignore list. I think you, larry, greco, budda, chitmo, and diablo are the only ones who can see me anyway - and I already know you guys think I'm a dick , ha.


There's an ignore list??? Game changer! 
Kidding. I like to hear almost everyone even if I don't agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Take solace in the fact that I'm on almost everyone's ignore list. I think you, larry, greco, budda, chitmo, and diablo are the only ones who can see me anyway - and I already know you guys think I'm a dick , ha.


Wear it like a badge, proudly. You know you made it on that list because of hard work and dedication.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

As my mom taught me: "Rise and shine, sunny boy!"


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Wear it like a badge, proudly. You know you made it on that list because of hard work and dedication.


Spoken by a fellow ignoree. You're almost a ghost on here...haha


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Spoken by a fellow ignoree. You're almost a ghost on here...haha


Proud,.. with a badge that I made using my kids craft materials. 

Oh well, I'll always have TGP.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Wear it like a badge, proudly. You know you made it on that list because of hard work and dedication.


LOL I was just going to ask: "How did TGP handle him?"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL I was just going to ask: "How did TGP handle him?"


Me? Fine so far, I think.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

On one hand I understand the ignore option and on the other hand I think that if you're only going to worry about your opinion and other's similar to yours, why even belong to the forum?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Me? Fine so far, I think.


. 
Not you. The guy how earned all those 'ignores'. 

Hey, I'm not criticizing, I've probably earned a few myself. And I'm still on TGP, too.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

When the wife's away the boys will play... and drink.... and smoke.... and .....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> .
> Not you. The guy how earned all those 'ignores'.
> 
> Hey, I'm not criticizing, I've probably earned a few myself. And I'm still on TGP, too.


Under my new alias, I'm happy to say that I only have one infraction at TGP.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Proud,.. with a badge that I made using my kids craft materials.
> 
> Oh well, I'll always have TGP.


Ah, no one's getting banned. It's like Lord of the Flies over here with no conch or owners to be seen.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Whenever I can get over that pleasantly apathetic inertial hump.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Ah, no one's getting banned. It's like Lord of the Flies over here with no conch or owners to be seen.


It'd be way messier here if there were moderators enforcing rules.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So to get back on topic (What a concept)--I used to play unplugged or with headphones when everybody else had gone to bed--but now others stay up later & while I might up later than them (& even show up here)--I am often not in any shape to get anything out of playing as late as I used to be able to do (Doesn't mean it doesn't happen)--but it's not my best time to play.

My best would be when I find myself the only one home during the day--especially after lunch/before supper--so the afternoon.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Late night.
I've never been a morning person for anything, except maybe sex.


----------

